# Pheasant theft!



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Forgot to post this last week.....whoever took a crummy, old, smelly, black sweatshirt that was hanging in a tree at Delaware fields last Friday, please replace it where you found it during this Saturday's pheasant bonanza.

If the person does not read this, please enjoy my hunting sweatshirt which hasn't been washed in over 3 years 

Hope we have good weather and even better birds this Saturday!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

tomdury said:


> Forgot to post this last week.....whoever took a crummy, old, smelly, black sweatshirt that was hanging in a tree at Delaware fields last Friday.
> If the person does not read this, please enjoy my hunting sweatshirt which hasn't been washed in over 3 years
> Hope we have good weather and even better birds this Saturday!


You deer hunt in that shirt too? How's that working for you? Seriously though, I'm hoping for better weather and birds also!
Edit-Got out for a couple hours with Sammie-dog. She seemed to smell where some had been(couple flash points) but only saw two birds flushed(and missed) by other distant hunters! Surprised there weren't more out there. In past years, hard to find a parking spot(doesn't bode well for the future of hunting)!! Could be that the "hordes" are dying of with little replacement by younger, Techy generation?!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Perhaps they enjoy hunting virtual pheasant on their I Pods, or I Pads, or Droids, or whatever the latest techno whiz-bang is! Screw the future! I won't be there! More pheasant for me now!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

We've put up somewhere in the neighborhood of 45 birds so far this year at Delaware in 5 trips. I don't know if we are running into some wild birds or the pen raised are getting better but the 2 I shot Saturday were in a very remote section and flew like no pheasant chickens I've ever seen.


----------

